# Game Thread: Round 1: Game 5: Tuesday May 2nd @ Nets



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stolen from Net2 at the Nets board 
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3478406#post3478406

<CENTER>*Round 1, Game 5* 










*#6 Indiana Pacers @ New Jersey Nets*
*Series Tied 2-2*
*Tuesday May 2nd, 2006, Continental Airlines Arena, East Rutherford, NJ*
*7:00 PM, EST*
*TV Coverage: MY9, NBATV*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*

*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><tr align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Anthony Johnson*</TD><TD>*Stephen Jackson*</TD><TD>*Jeff Foster*</TD><TD>*Peja Stojakovic*</TD><TD>*Jermaine O'Neal*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>18.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Fred Jones*</TD><TD>*Austin Croshere*</TD><TD>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>31.0</TD><TD>22.0</TD><TD>19.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>13.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Series History*
*Game 1 Indiana 90, New Jersey 88*
*Game 2 New Jersey 90, Indiana 75*
*Game 3, Indiana 107, New Jersey 95 *
*Game 4, New Jersey 97, Indiana 88*

*</CENTER>*

Pacers 93
Nets 88


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Now who's lazy?

Pacers 99
Nets 96


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Now who's lazy?


I was in the middle of writing/researching a paper.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 100
nets 92


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

nets 94
pacers 89


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nets - 193
Pacers - 82


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Dark Knight said:


> Nets - 193
> Pacers - 82


Chuckle.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

95-91 Pacers win


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 93
Nets - 91


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 98
Nets: 88


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets-99999
Pacers-2 pitty points :biggrin: 



Nets 100
Pacers 95


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I will take the oppurtunity for this:









*ADD BUNNY TO YOUR SIG!!!* :banana: :angel:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Nets-99999
> Pacers-2 pitty points :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hurray! Bunny is already on his way to taking over bbb.net! :banana:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers start Granger and Croshere and they light it up. Defensively we are more aggressive with Krstic, Carter and Jefferson and it pays dividends. They force Kidd to be a shooter. Pacers win...

Pacers 94
Nets 87


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

do we know how to rebound? apparently not.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> do we know how to rebound? apparently not.


Guess it's olso hard to contain that overrated Carter. But we are still in the game so there is still hope.

No fouls for Jermaine, a little wonder olso.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Lucky to only be down by 3 at the half. Encouraging sign. Plus, J.O. has only one foul, I believe. J.O. and Cro have to perform better both offensively and on the boards for us to steal this one, but we are in it still.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

THE KID IS BACK!!!!

Been out in Hawaii for the last two weeks and have seen very little of these playoffs so far (caught a quarter of Game 2 at 7:30 in the morning on Sunday) and have been in front of a computer even less....But I'm leaving today and am finally getting a chance to watch some of the Pace show.

How do we look? What's Peja's problem? Why did JO get tossed?

I'm so lost right now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> THE KID IS BACK!!!!
> 
> Been out in Hawaii for the last two weeks and have seen very little of these playoffs so far (caught a quarter of Game 2 at 7:30 in the morning on Sunday) and have been in front of a computer even less....But I'm leaving today and am finally getting a chance to watch some of the Pace show.
> 
> ...


JO get tossed, what?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> JO get tossed, what?


Haha now he's awake.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> JO get tossed, what?


AJ and Stephen Jackson were, also.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

5 fouls Jackson?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere hits a 3 to cut the lead to 3. Freddie misses a layup, then is called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stephen Jackson hits a tip-slam. Probably goaltending, but it counted. Freddie hits a layup. Tied only 1:20 into the 4th. Woooo!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh. Back to 5 with a Carter shot and Murray 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Krstic rejected by JO! Take that!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Get Sarunas the hell out of here!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Sarunas almost took us out of this puppy.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, we do not get calls, do we? Silly foul called on Granger. Keep on making Kidd shoot!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Over the back foul!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Over the back foul!


No ****. Damn, J.O. Stop choking.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

As soon as we come back, it's back down again.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I am curious about who's the first Nets guy here to say: 'Good game guys'


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why is Sarunas still playing? Get Freddie in there!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why is Sarunas still playing? Get Freddie in there!


Thanks, Rick. Down 5 with 3:40 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger refuses to shoot when open. He's really nervous.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stop traveling, Jermaine!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

J.O. just does not get star calls, does he? That would not have been called on Vince or Kidd. Stupid.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits! Yeah! Nets up 3 with 1:30 left.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Granger is out for not shooting. Scared...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jefferson hits a 3. Then Croshere hits a 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Carter hits to make it a 5 point game with 51 seconds left. Game, series, over.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We just cannot get stops. Now we have to get a score here.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits both. 3 point game with 50 seconds left.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We NEED a stop. Just one stop, baby.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Carter scores on JO. **** Indiana's defense. ****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere could've played better D than that, Danny. Argh.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere should've taken that. Why is everyone so nervous? ****. Down 6 with 15.5 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Croshere should've taken that. Why is everyone so nervous? ****. Down 6 with 15.5 seconds left.


AGAIN, Austin! Can we get some guys out there who will shoot the ****ing ball? Freddie was the only one who wanted it.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

NAh this season is over, maybe we can better say: thank God.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

That was an incredible game guys! The Pacers are much much better than a 6th seed.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Pacersthebest said:


> NAh this season is over, maybe we can better say: thank God.


Thank Carlisle actually. Saw only this game of the series, but come on to live whole game on one play which is called "give ball to Jermaine and get out". Well, if thats the NBA coaching maybe I could be coach too. At least I would have balls to bench Jackson for 2 minutes for every brick hes taking (that would limit his playing time for good to around 10 minutes at best ). Instead Carlisle is standing with stone face for whole game and even applauds when Jackson makes another turnover. What a coach...

Nets were playing like crap and Pacers even didnt have bigger chance to take over the game except of hoping that it will happen in next few minutes. Of course it didnt with such "defense".


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, I think Jack's chucking up shots at inoppurtune times and J.O.'s missed FT's and turnovers cost us this one. You can't make bad mistakes on the road. You also have to play better defense than that down the stretch. Our lapse to open the second half also put us in a huge hole. I'd like to see New Jersey play from behind in Game Six. They didn't do to well at that in Game Three.


----------



## Leuteris (Mar 4, 2006)

Will Peja play Thursday ? Anything new of his situation ?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Keep saying it:

Lost 3 without Peja, won 2 with Peja.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> *Guess it's olso hard to contain that overrated Carter*. But we are still in the game so there is still hope.



34, 15, 7 :naughty:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> 34, 15, 7 :naughty:


That's what I say, our defense can't stop a player like him. If we got an defender like Artest, Carter is nothing.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

good game guys


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> I am curious about who's the first Nets guy here to say: 'Good game guys'





THE TAKEOVER said:


> good game guys



:whatever: :whatever:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good game, you guys are a pretty solid squad


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Good game, you guys are a pretty solid squad


Nah, if you loose from the Nets you didn't play any good.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Nah, if you loose from the Nets you didn't play any good.


Don't be a jerk.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Dark Knight said:


> Don't be a jerk.


The Nets weren't good at all today, so if you loose from them then you have to be even worse.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Nah, if you loose from the Nets you didn't play any good.


I think your comment is highly uncalled for. I believe Hbwoy sincerely meant what he said. It was a good game. It was a tough game, and considering that your team didn't have 3 of your players, your other players played tough and great. So your statement is very gratuitous and uncalled for. You may have said that "considering that the Nets didn't play very well today, it was a game the Pacers should have won..." or something to that effect. But the effect your statement is giving is that any team shouldn't lose to the Nets as the Nets are a lousy team. I think thats highly unfair and disparaging.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> That's what I say, our defense can't stop a player like him. If we got an defender like Artest, Carter is nothing.


Artest doesn't play for you guys anymore, plus Carter has already owned his *** while a raptor couple of times, though he did shut him down sometimes.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

gg


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Hbwoy said:


> Good game, you guys are a pretty solid squad


No we aren't


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 92-86 Nets

FullMetalAlchemist- 5
Dark Knight- 105
THE TAKEOVER- 17

Winner- FullMetalAlchemist


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

JayRedd said:


> No we aren't



Exactly, so stop rubbing it in.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> Artest doesn't play for you guys anymore, plus Carter has already owned his *** while a raptor couple of times, though he did shut him down sometimes.


Artest would own Carter. Believe that.


----------

